# is this weed moldy ?



## Umathurman (Nov 23, 2015)

hi I'm new here so sorry if it's not the right place to post this here goes;
I brought this weed at a party last night it was dark and I couldn't really see but it was cheap so I got it anyway. now I'm stuck with it and I really wanna smoke but I heard you could die from smoking moldy weed and my friend got me worried saying it looks like it 
do you think it's safe to smoke this ?


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 23, 2015)

You won't die..it's just really unhealthy.Can't see no mold as that pic is just waaaay to dark.Does it smell like mould..u should be able to smell it.


----------



## Mountain Bud (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't tell by that pic, but...do the buds stay soft and moist when it should be dried and ready to crumble? If so, I suspect mold


----------



## Umathurman (Nov 23, 2015)

Mountain Bud said:


> Can't tell by that pic, but...do the buds stay soft and moist when it should be dried and ready to crumble? If so, I suspect mold


it actually crumbles while grinded. is this a good sign ?


----------



## Mountain Bud (Nov 23, 2015)

N


Umathurman said:


> it actually crumbles while grinded. is this a good sign ?


Not a bad sign. What about the bud makes you suspect mold? Bad smell, mushy, visual issue, etc.
As you know, mold is not healthy. You're doing the right thing making sure,you are smoking a quality bud.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 23, 2015)

if you see any mildew/mold I would just toss it. another indicator is if it has an overly ammonia like smell, altho some strains can smell ammonia like. 
I just smoked some free bud I got that had mildew in it....I tried to pick around the really bad parts, but I ended up getting a really sore throat for a couple weeks and congestion. it could have been from surfing in shitty water - that day was lots of rain and runoff into the ocean, made the water all brown. or it could have been this mildew weed I smoked. but nah, you will probably not die from it


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like some Reggie...not sure of mold. Need to get a better picture as well, can't see anything from here. Also a word of advice....don't buy from someone you met at a party. As much as weed may be alluring, but from who you trust. You asking us in the first place is just cause enough for alarm. Or just rather a taboo that ought to be cleaned up. Smell and see everything first even while inebriated.... Sense doesn't go away but inhibitions do.


----------



## Teris (Nov 26, 2015)

Really hard to figure out on that picture moldy is it or not. The best way is smelling it.


----------

